# Belle connerie



## Lauriane38

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo al castellano un texto literario que utiliza expresiones familiares. Querria tener su opinion en cuanto a la traduccion de
"une belle connerie", ya que "belle" es utilizado aqui como elemento intensivo, no tiene nada que ver con el sentido original. 

La frase es : "Ca avait été une belle connerie que de rencontrer Mathilde". 

Pensaba en traducirlo por "gran boludez/pijada" pero no estoy satisfecha. 

Saludos cordiales, 

Lauriane


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Lauriane,

Déjà il faudrait qu'on connaisse le contexte et la phrase, et le pays pour lequel tu dois le traduire.

Utilise la fonction "Modifier le message" et donne-nous tous les détais qui peuvent nous être utiles.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy said:


> Déjà il faudrait qu'on connaisse le contexte et la phrase, et *le pays pour lequel tu dois le traduire. Bravo!*



Boludez --> Argentina.
Pijada --> No sé.
México --> Pendejada.


----------



## Lauriane38

Je ne précise pas le pays car je n'ai aucune directive, il s'agit d'une traduction libre. "boludez" est la première proposition qui m'est venue étant donné que j'ai l'habitude de lire des auteurs du Cône Sud. Mais l'intérêt n'est pas porté sur le mot "connerie" que j'aurais évidemment pu traduire autrement.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lauriane38 said:


> Mais l'intérêt n'est pas porté sur le mot "connerie" que j'aurais évidemment pu traduire autrement.



*Belle*, alors?

Chingona/bonita pendejada --> Mexique.


----------



## Lauriane38

Merci beaucoup Juan Jacob, je ne savais pas si "chingon" pouvait être utilisé dans ce sens intensif. Je continue à chercher parce que cela me parait un peu trop marqué, j'aurais aimé trouver des formules plus passe-partout si possible.


----------



## lafitez

Como lo que estás buscando es un registro vulgar, también puedes optar por "una buena/gran cagada".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ¡Menuda pifia! / ¡Menudo dislate / fallo!...

Au revoir,, hasta luego


----------



## mjnw

O bien: una buena vaina.  Habia sido una buena vaina encontrarme a Matilde 
O bien:como lo dice lafitez, una gran cagada, ya que ambos términos tienen una connotación vulgar.


----------



## SãoEnrique

'_Tontería_' ¿Podería funcionar en este contexto?


----------



## PEDRE

Si es para el público castellano tienes que evitar las chingadas, boludeces y demás vainas, esa también. Si es un registro vulgar y actual, puedes usar "auténtica gilipollez (lo de)quedar con..."


----------



## cihuatlmjgr

Salvo que te dirijas a lectores argentinos, yo no usarìa la palabra "boludez". Propongo: "una soberana estupidez", o "una soberana gilipollez", según lo quieras más o menos vulgar. De nada.


----------



## cihuatlmjgr

Tontería es correcto pero un poco soso para mi gusto


----------



## SãoEnrique

cihuatlmjgr said:


> Tontería es correcto pero un poco soso para mi gusto



Esto era, para darle una idea sin usar las palabras de la jerga


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lauriane38 said:


> La frase es : "Ca avait été une belle connerie que de rencontrer Mathilde".





lafitez said:


> Como lo que estás buscando es un registro vulgar, también puedes optar por "una buena/gran cagada".


Hoy en día, el registro más cercano al original es sin duda el que propone *lafitez*, o sea, que es lo que se diría hoy.

Otra posibilidad (anterior a la cagada):

*- ...fue una verdadera metedura de pata...*


----------



## JCA-

gilipollez --> espñol de España
boludez --> Argentina
embarrada --> Colombia
tontería --> partout, mais trop doux
cagada --> fort mais trop vulgaire

estupidez --> partout et suffisamment forte

meilleur:

...una verdadera estupidez...


----------



## SãoEnrique

JCA- said:


> gilipollez --> espñol de España
> boludez --> Argentina
> embarrada --> Colombia
> tontería --> partout, mais trop doux
> cagada --> fort mais trop vulgaire
> 
> estupidez --> partout et suffisamment forte
> 
> meilleur:
> 
> ...una verdadera estupidez...



Gracias JCA-, no sabía que "tontería" era tan dulce/suave. ¿Así mismo, si digo a alguien "Eres estupido" él puede enfadarse visto que "estupidez" es una palabra muy fuerte?


----------



## doutes

por aportar alguna más: unal soberana chorrada, una solemne gilipollez... o, más finamente, una gran tontería


----------



## JCA-

SãoEnrique said:


> Gracias JCA-, no sabía que "tontería" era tan dulce/suave. ¿Así mismo, si digo a alguien "Eres estupido" él puede enfadarse visto que "estupidez" es una palabra muy fuerte?


Claro que sería ofensivo, pero para el contexto que quieres necesitas una palabra fuerte, ¿o no?. Tontería también puede ofender, pero es demasiado suave. Más para el contexto podría ser "metida de pata", que aunque no es tan fuerte, se adapta.


----------

